# Help sexing my powder blues and blue azureus



## In2H20 (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello I am brand new to this forum, and relatively new to the dart frog hobby. I purchased 2 powder blues from a guy in maryland who sold them to me as a probable pair. I am questioning it because I dont notice a big difference in toe pad size. Although one frog is significantly larger than the other. Also I had a pair of azureus but one recently escaped without me noticing when i opened the doors on my exoterra. With that being said Id like to identify wether the one I have left is a female or a male so I can try to find one of the opposite sex. If anyone has an adult of the opposite I am interested in buying also. I really appreciate your help or any advice someone can give as this is so difficult to determine based just off what I have read so i thought id turn to the Pros and Hop on this forum. the 2 pictures of the azures are the same frog. pictures *.jpg2,and3 are of the same powder blue and images *.jpg 4 and 5 are of my other powder. thanks for the help.....


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

If the are all around the same age just look at toe pad size and overall body shape.. Males have much larger toe pads!


----------



## In2H20 (Mar 29, 2013)

Thats what I have read, and I seem to be having a very difficult time judging based on toe size. The problem is my 2 powders are the same age I am assuming and both have the same size toe pads roughly but yet one frog is much larger than the other. Im trying hard to not get discouraged out of breeding as I think myself and my son would have so much fun doing but this is hard to tell. Not to mention these frogs are just so cool as pets. If they were both females wouldnt they fight in the tank? Sorry if these are stupid questions but I am just trying to learn. Thank you.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Never stupid questions.. That's the point of a great forum.. Females are larger then males as well.. My Powder Blues are HUGE lol..


----------



## In2H20 (Mar 29, 2013)

Hey great thanks for your advice. I think based on just a guess that I may have a male and a female as one frog has a bit of a diff body shape and is smaller and my large frog has the extreme arch in its back. However I have not seen and calling yet. I have had them in the same 10 gallon tank for around 6 months. but Just put them into a big exo terra last weekend with a fogger hooked up. Just want to see some eggs already haha. Very fun hobby.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Its a blast, mine lay about a clutch a month. .


----------



## In2H20 (Mar 29, 2013)

So does it look to you as if I have one of each? I notice my pictures are rather small taken from my phone. Im going to have to repost some new ones I think so those that are trying to help have a little better picture to go by. Do you sell or ship your frogs? I dont ever see the powders for sale around here at the pet shops. Id really like to find an adult male to purchase.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

The second pic of the Azureus showed up larger and she looks to be female. 

Can't tell with the powders, they're too small. A side shot is always nice too.


----------



## In2H20 (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks a lot Glenn. When I get home this afternoon I will try and get some side pictures of my frogs and repost them.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

The azureus looks female to me. Try to get a couple shots of the Powder Blues together. It's easier to judge when they can be compared side by side. Maybe put them into a fruit fly cup or something. Toes can fool you. My sip has dainty little toes but has been calling all day


----------



## In2H20 (Mar 29, 2013)

hey thanks kris. I will try to scoop them up in a cup or small sho box when i get home in about an hour and repost some new images of them. I hope I have a pair


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

frogface said:


> Toes can fool you. My sip has dainty little toes but has been calling all day


Hi Kris,

And I have a female Alanis and Azureus with huge toe pads. If I just posted the toes, they'd be guessed to be males.


----------



## In2H20 (Mar 29, 2013)

Here are some updated pics of my azureus . Male? or Female?


----------



## In2H20 (Mar 29, 2013)

Here Is a better look at my azureus.


----------



## In2H20 (Mar 29, 2013)

Here is better look at the powders.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Looking at the shot of them together, I think that the top left could be male and the bottom right could be female. A larger picture would help


----------

